# .:]|New HM Dalmation girl and a few pics of the red girl both very ready to breed|[:.



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Oooh can I has the 1st female, she looks adorable


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty girls you have there!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

blueridge said:


> Very pretty girls you have there!


 thanx and yes they are super hot in the boy's eyes....they building nests like cra2y for them! i can see alot of baby HM's on the way i got 4 full females...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I admire dalmatian bettas  Your lady is super fine, indeed  Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i LOVE the spots on your first girl! they're so cute!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Laki said:


> I admire dalmatian bettas  Your lady is super fine, indeed  Can't wait to see babies!


hope to breed them soon! just dont have the time right now.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i LOVE the spots on your first girl! they're so cute!


thanx..thats why i snapped her up from the store


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> They're beautiful!


thanx Dq...been hit with some bad luck the first female got velvet.. :/ but i have it sorted...i think it cleared already..had her in a jar under a black plastic bag for 2 days...along with the velvet meds in the water...it really is effective


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

:O awesome bettas.....the 3d one comes into my view with the dorsal. Shes a PK?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Lighterman said:


> :O awesome bettas.....the 3d one comes into my view with the dorsal. Shes a PK?


 
nah bro, she just a regular halfmoon..wish i could get a PK female thou..im thinking about breeding her with the PK male.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That 1st female is really stunning. What a pretty Dal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

